# Boar or nubian?



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

I was told she is full nubian and could be registered NOA. But the more I look at her and see her size compared to my registered full blooded Nubians. I'm thinking she may have boar in her. Either way I love having her but just wanted to see what others thought.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont see any Boer in there. Your old lines of Nubians can be quite large.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree....full Nubian. I'm seeing those huge, long ears that boars just don't have as much of. She would make a good show doe, by the way.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with nancyd...she is thick boned like my Heidi...BTW, she is absolutely beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

sure looks full nubian to me


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

She is Nubian, no Boer. Beauty though.... Do I like Nubians? No. I LOVE Nubians! Amazing gal, congrats!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She looks all Nubian to me too. Nubians are a dual purpose breed and tend to look more "meaty" than the swiss breeds. They are also normally quite large. Average sized does usually weigh 175 lbs and up.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree, just a big Nubian girl  She is gorgeous. Love those spots. 

And she's not nearly as big as our Holstein cow/Nubian cross!! Don't really know what happened when we bred our two lithe Nubians and got her from them. Maybe she ate one her siblings in the womb? (this picture is 30 minutes before she birthed triplets, but excluding the belly, she's always this big)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a lovely broad, Trinity. 
And Bleyfarm I forgot to compliment your doe. VERY pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep Nubian all the way and a very nice Doe


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I love the way she looks too! At least with her being larger I should def be able to breed her this fall! I can't wait to see what kind of kids she throws! You have all put a little peace to my mind too!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

